# LL Bean Signature blucher moc



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

I ordered these in April and they have been on backorder since that time! I am guessing they were wildly popular when the Signature line was introduced. I would like to hear a couple of reviews from anyone that made the purchase was lucky enough to actually get a pair! The "available" date for my order is 7-15....looking forward to them!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I did the same. Just got a postcard a couple of days ago saying that they expect to ship them 7-15.

Cruiser


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

I am hoping they are worth the wait!


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

I love mine, I got the blue suede and tan suede a couple weeks ago....great purchase, especially for the low price point. Immediately comfortable.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

CrescentCityConnection said:


> I am hoping they are worth the wait!


Truth of the matter is, I forgot that I had even ordered them until I got the postcard. I guess I can't really say that I've been waiting for them. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

I _love _my pair in pebble grain - I'm thinking about ordering a second in blue suede, in fact.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

brozek said:


> I _love _my pair in pebble grain - I'm thinking about ordering a second in blue suede, in fact.


Thanks for the pics. Those are the ones that I am expecting! Nice looking shoes!


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

I ordered a pair and after waiting for them on backorder decided I really didn't need a pair as I already have a pair of the standard Bean bluchers that I'm wearing, plus a pair in reserve in a shoebox in my closet and I cancelled the order. I liked the look of them so much, though, that I had to reorder them and am waiting for a pair of the Signature editions to arrive. The pictures above look good.

They remind me of the "Double L Lace-up Moccasins" that Bean offered up through, at least the late 1980s. It was basically a brown smooth blucher on a white boatshoe sole. I always wanted a pair but never ordered them - I wish they would bring them back.

Picture here:

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_aUE6s--C...AAAFQc/lDPpoG2_Te4/s1600/SperryTopsiders8.jpg


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a pair that I love. I love them enough to have ordered a sceond pair from Bean that are on backorder until 7/15. They are my second favorite pair of shoes (after my Allen Edmonds Waldens).


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance. How do these differ from boat shoes? I'm thinking of ordering the ankle hieght version. Are they suitable for 2 or 3 mile strolls? How is the sizing?


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I like mine quite a bit. Compared to the standard blucher mocs, the signature version has higher quality leather and much more support. They feel also and wear a bit more substantially compared to both sperry topsiders and the original bluchers.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm wearing my pebble grain right now. And yes, much sturdier than the regular blucher mocs.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

CrescentCityConnection said:


> I ordered these in April and they have been on backorder since that time! I am guessing they were wildly popular when the Signature line was introduced. I would like to hear a couple of reviews from anyone that made the purchase was lucky enough to actually get a pair! The "available" date for my order is 7-15....looking forward to them!


I just got an email from bean stating that the 7-15 ship date for the Signature Blucher Moc has been delayed to 7-25.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I ordered these today:



They said they were in stock. I hope they didn't lie to me.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

David J. Cooper said:


> Pardon my ignorance. How do these differ from boat shoes? I'm thinking of ordering the ankle hieght version. Are they suitable for 2 or 3 mile strolls? How is the sizing?


Boat shoes have the lace go through and around the ankle and usually have white soles as well. Look at a photo of boat shoes and you'll see the grommets and the lace going around the ankle. These don't have that.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

AAoooh. Never thought of that detail.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Argh!!! Pushed back until the 25th of this month! I hope I get them before Autumn!


----------



## red sweatpants (Jun 19, 2010)

I've yet to venture far beyond my trusty topsiders for summertime leisure, but I'm pretty excited about getting a pair of these.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

If anyone who has received a pair could comment on the sizing it would be appreciated. Bean has a free shipping thing for email subscribers right now and I have $10 in coupons that are about to subscribe and I can't think of anything else to get. I am a 12.5, so I always have to either order up or down. (What's with that anyway.) With boat shoes, perhaps since I go without socks, i usually find that 12's do the trick. What say yea all.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Charles. My pair are driving through Canada right now, so by Friday I should be able to comment on the sizing. Stay tuned.

Actually I ordered a different shoe my bad. This is the pair I have coming:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I called yesterday and was told that they had arrived on Monday and were being shipped as we spoke. Today I saw that my account had been credited for payment. I assume they will arrive Friday or Monday.

Cruiser


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

I went ahead and ordered. Someone mentioned in the other thread that they sized similar to a 13 Sperry, so I figured I was safe. Turned out I actually had $20 in coupons, so my total with free shipping was $49. Can't complain about that. To think Sperry is getting $150 for their gold cups.


----------



## ccl127 (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm a 12 1/2 too and have a tough time with sizing. When you get them can you let us know how they fit?

Thanks!


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

ccl127 said:


> When you get them can you let us know how they fit?
> 
> Thanks!


Will do. Should be here Friday. ch


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

Can anyone confirm that these do not have a stiff heel counter, but are, in fact all leather in the heel - like a pair of unlined boat shoes?


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok, nevermind. Spoke to a nice woman at LL Bean who confirmed no heel counter. Excellent.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I just received mine. They are size 10M and the sizing is consistent with all of my other shoes that size. This is my first pair of LLBean shoes and I've been curious as to the quality. My initial impression is that they are about the same quality as my Dockers boat shoes which cost about the same, although after wearing these for less than 30 minutes I can definitely say that they are going to require more of a break-in period than the Dockers did. I do think I will replace the orange and yellow laces with some dark brown ones, but that's just a personal preference.










Cruiser


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I recieved my Eastport Ranger Mocs on Monday. I think they are the same Mocs with a few more eylets and higher tops. They are a bit narrow but look and feel great. I walked in them for a couple of hours yesterday and found them decent for that purpose.

I think they look great.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

I received my Signature Bluchers last night. I currently wear a 10-11 year old pair of Bean's regular Bluchers.

I wear my Bluchers as weekend wear - everything from mowing the lawn to giving my dogs a bath. Because of this, I always throw out the foam insoles that come with the Bean regular Blucher or the Camp Moc. In my opinion, the foam insoles just trap dirt/odor/moisture, etc. The Signature Bluchers come with a kind of full leather, glued down insole, with some minimal arch support. I'm not sure yet, but my preliminary reaction is that I am NOT a fan of this.

In the first place, the leather insole feels too smooth and I suspect if the shores get wet or my foot perspires, my foot will be sliding around on the inside of the shoe because of the smooth insole lining - much better to have only used a heel lining as exists on the regular Bluchers and let the ball of the foot sit on the unfinished leather. I also don't like the built in arch support - again, I think it detracts from the long-term utility of the shoe. It might make it somewhat more comfortable, but the (seemingly unremovable) foam arch support is going to deteriorate with age and likely trap odor/moisture/dirt. 

Also I like the slightly rough feel of the inside of an unlined moccasin style shoe as it smooths out with wear and conforms to the foot. I think the Signature Blucher was designed more for people who want to wear them with socks (ugh).
I think I prefer the newer style soles (used on the regular Blucher and Cap Moc) as they really do have better traction and are a bit thicker than the soles on the Signature Bluchers. Yes, aesthetically, the old-fashioned sole look slightly better, but the functionality of the new ones wins for me.

On the upside, I like the leather better on the Signature Bluchers (though, I'd prefer a smooth, dark brown leather instead of the pebble grain).

Also, to respond to one poster, It may simply be because the leather is new and stiff, but to me, it does feel like these have a heel counter built into them (unlike the regular Bluchers).
I like the Signature Bluchers well enough and will keep them. I still wish Bean would bring back the "Double L Lace-up Moccasins"


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

I finally received mine yesterday and I must say that I am very pleased with them! In my opinion they are a huge improvement over Beans standard offering. I think the darker color will be perfect for fall! Here are a couple pics.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

CrescentCityConnection said:


> I finally received mine yesterday and I must say that I am very pleased with them! In my opinion they are a huge improvement over Beans standard offering. I think the darker color will be perfect for fall! Here are a couple pics.


How, exactly, do you thing that they are a HUGE impovement over the standard offering - same fit, same design. Leather is a bit different, and it has a built-in insole that will rot and that you can't discard. It's nice - but a HUGE improvement? Come on - it even has the squarish toe that people have been bemoaning on the standard Blucher. I like the color, but these are not a maor improvement - which is probably why they are the same price as the "standard offering."


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Epaminondas said:


> How, exactly, do you thing that they are a HUGE impovement over the standard offering - same fit, same design. Leather is a bit different, and it has a built-in insole that will rot and that you can't discard. It's nice - but a HUGE improvement? Come on - it even has the squarish toe that people have been bemoaning on the standard Blucher. I like the color, but these are not a maor improvement - which is probably why they are the same price as the "standard offering."


In MY opinion they are a huge improvement for two reasons:
1. The sole on the Signature model is just like the older model, which I loved.
2. The leather is substantially better(softer, seems thicker and I love the color)

Your mileage may vary. If you like the standard offering then thats great! I never cared for it and I welcome the Signature design...even if for only the two improvements I have cited above.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

CrescentCityConnection said:


> In MY opinion they are a huge improvement for two reasons:
> 1. The sole on the Signature model is just like the older model, which I loved.
> 2. The leather is substantially better(softer, seems thicker and I love the color)
> 
> Your mileage may vary. If you like the standard offering then thats great! I never cared for it and I welcome the Signature design...even if for only the two improvements I have cited above.


https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...28-Bean-Blucher-Mocs-Pics&p=996806#post996806

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...28-Bean-Blucher-Mocs-Pics&p=996821#post996821

You seemed proud of them here, too:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...28-Bean-Blucher-Mocs-Pics&p=997315#post997315


----------



## ccl127 (Nov 23, 2007)

Epaminondas said:


> How, exactly, do you thing that they are a HUGE impovement over the standard offering - same fit, same design. Leather is a bit different, and it has a built-in insole that will rot and that you can't discard. It's nice - but a HUGE improvement? Come on - it even has the squarish toe that people have been bemoaning on the standard Blucher. I like the color, but these are not a maor improvement - which is probably why they are the same price as the "standard offering."


Not sure I'm seeing the square toe... I got mine the other day and I love them. They are way better looking than the standards and probably the next best shoe to the Quoddy Maliseet.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Square to me, means there should be something resembling 90 segree corners. The toes in the photo and on my recently recieved pair appear to be radiused.

I've never had a pair of LL Bean shoes before so can't compare, but for under $80 these shoes are great. They seem the eqaul of the Quoddy shoes I've seen for 3 times the cash.

The Signature line seems to take a lot of criticism in forums and the blogosphere. I think most of the offerings look good online and the quality of these shoes seem very encouraging to me. Of course my grand daddy didn't buy duck hunting gear from LL Bean 60 years ago so I'm a newcomer and can't compare to past purchases. I've never even seen a Boat and Tote. So.....


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Epaminondas said:


> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...28-Bean-Blucher-Mocs-Pics&p=996806#post996806
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...28-Bean-Blucher-Mocs-Pics&p=996821#post996821
> 
> ...


I actually returned them. But I appreciate your offerings to this thread. Based on actually having had a pair of the recent standard offering i feel more than qualified to provide a comparison and I stand by my comments. Thanks for playing!


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

ccl127 said:


> I'm a 12 1/2 too and have a tough time with sizing. When you get them can you let us know how they fit?
> 
> Thanks!


Definitely go with a 13. The 12 is unwearable. Also, I think the shoe is kinda weird in a large size. For a 4 eye shoe it should come up much further on the foot than it does. They feel like slippers. Its like its size 10 shoe with a size twelve opening. Also, I can't handle the hard rubber sole sans any cushioning. Love the leather though. One last complaint. Why can't they put even the semblance of a heel on there. ch


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I'd really be willing to try a pair of these, BUT NO WIDE SIZES‼!


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

CrescentCityConnection said:


> I actually returned them. But I appreciate your offerings to this thread. Based on actually having had a pair of the recent standard offering i feel more than qualified to provide a comparison and I stand by my comments. Thanks for playing!


Well, your juvenile snarkiness aside, your comments regarding the standard pair were:

"I have been wearing the Bean blucher since about 1984. I have had exactly two pair since then. They are incredibly comfortable, versatile and in my opinion just as much a trad staple as the Sperry boat shoe. I just took delivery of a brand new pair today, my old ones were destroyed by the neighbors dog and I think I purchased them in 1995 or 1996. The ones I received today look just like the other two pair I have owned, save the sole. I can't wait to get them broken in to that sublime state of my previous ones and to get a little character on them! Maybe it's me but the shoe seems almost identical to what I remember from 1984. "

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...28-Bean-Blucher-Mocs-Pics&p=996806#post996806
You don't seem to have very consistent opinions - that's not my fault so, spare me the attitude.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Epaminondas said:


> How, exactly, do you thing that they are a HUGE impovement over the standard offering - same fit, same design. Leather is a bit different, and it has a built-in insole that will rot and that you can't discard. It's nice - but a HUGE improvement? Come on - it even has the squarish toe that people have been bemoaning on the standard Blucher. I like the color, but these are not a maor improvement - which is probably why they are the same price as the "standard offering."





ccl127 said:


> Not sure I'm seeing the square toe... I got mine the other day and I love them. They are way better looking than the standards and probably the next best shoe to the Quoddy Maliseet.


 I too don't see anything squarish about the toe. Hell, there's more square to be seen in those expensive chisel toed things that so many people on clothing forums seem to like.


----------

